# Big Race Saturday: Should I ride this week?



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

This Sunday I have a race involving 9000ft of climbing in 33miles. 

I am coming off a knee injury and have spent the past 6 weeks building up to the race with plenty of climbing and endurance. Lots of climbs around 7000ft combined with century rides. Lots of hill intervals...etc.

Last Saturday I was at the half-way point and felt the "cramp" behind my knee. It didn't get too bad, so I continued and capped 7200ft for the day with some climbs up 15%-18% ramps. Near the end the soreness swept up to my knee. It wasn't as serious as before... but there. 

The next day our team did a recon climb to the 1last 4000ft of the 11,000ft summit of the hill climb. 

I knew I would be tired, and shook off the soreness and plugged up the hill. About 2km from the finish the soreness crept up in my knee and I pulled the plug on the ride... coasted back to the car.

I will show up for the race on Sunday but....

My questions are:

1) Do I spend my week resting and managing my calorie intake and hoping my leg recovers... or do I do some light rides to stay loose and check my condition? 

2) I now have to carry a load of doubt up the mountain. Should I be worried about this knee or can I assume a minor soreness like that will recover over the course of the week with stretching, ice and massage? Should I stretch and massage or just let it sit?


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm no dr. But it's not like your going to improve your conditioning. I would think rest, ice,compression and elevation. That kind of climbing can really tax your knees. At least you would know you did everything possible. Good luck.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

That's what I am thinking. 

I have been pushing a 39 to 27 as my highest gear. Maybe see if I can find a 36 tooth chainring before Sunday.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

What kind of maximum grades are you looking at? If 20% or so, you could think about getting a compact 34-50 and an 11-28 cassette. Might not help you climb faster but will perhaps save your knees.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

What others have said, try to find an easier gear setup. I find my knees can bug me if I push too hard a gear over a climb, if you can up the cadenece you may find less/perhaps zero soreness. 

If you do make the switch, I would head out for an easy ride and do one climb to get a feel for the gearing. If you're like me, I don't like going into a race with untested gear.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

What race is this? It sounds like one I would like.

I'd hesitate to change gearing or anything else at the last minute. You'd only need low gearing if the race has steep sections. If you do then you should try it out as suggested above. You can't put a 36t chainring on a regular 130mm BCD crank, you would need a 110mm BCD "compact" crank.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the Neverstop Wuling Challenge. There are sections around 18%-22% with other sections in the 6%-8% range. It should be a 4 to 4.5 hour race. 

I don't know if there is time to change up the gearing right now, so I might just go for it and pull the plug if anything happens.


----------

